# A little explanation



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello everyone!
Some of you may have noticed (maybe none of you have, doesn't matter) that I haven't been active here on the forum lately. Slingshots (making and shooting) mean a lot to me and I just want to explain why I stopped posting anything. On 14th March this year my father died of carbon monoxide poisoning in our bathroom. The water heater was good, nothing wrong with it, but several things came together (like the outside air pressure, how long he was in the bathroom etc.) and the room was filled with CO. He was completely healthy so this event was a shock for everyone, more so since he was only 43 years old. I'm 19 years old now. 
I'm still making slingshots and shooting as well, since it's relaxing for me, I just don't post anything here now. I will probably make a video showing my latest works. This time next month I will have started Medical University so I wont have much free time, but I'll try my best to continue doing what I love and posting here on the forum. 
Thank you
Martin

If the topic is in the wrong section, please move it


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Very sorry to hear, my condolences


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

My condolences, Sorry for your loss


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

oh my gosh that is so horrible. I'm so sorry man. I wouldn't know what to do with myself. whatever solace this hobby and the people here can bring, I hope it will do some small bit of good.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Man so sorry for your loss. Not much I can add other than to offer you my condolences.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Martine, moja iskrena sućut!


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you all 
As I said, this hobby is relaxing for me, especially now, so I'll continue doing what I love.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The door is always open and you are always welcome here . Sorry for your tragic untimely loss . The pain will begin to subside in time . It's good to have a healthy pursuit such as slingshots to help you move through the hard times . Check in or out as it suits you . We we still be here . Best wishes to you and your family and your future growth as a man .


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

my deepest condolences for the passing or your father,but please allow me to wish you the best of luck in your studies at medical school maybe one day you will have a chance to save someone or further a persons life from what you learn,all the best to you and yours brother


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Martin, as it happens, I was just using the little dogwood fork you sent me years ago. Rigged up for shooting bb's. I wondered what happened to you as I was shooting. This news is heartbreaking. I was hoping you had just gone on to college and had no time... I am deeply sorry to hear of your father's tragic fate and can only imagine what you are feeling. Stay with this hobby, it is therapeutic, and you will always have your friends here from around the planet. Good luck my friend.


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you, your kind comments mean a lot to me


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you.

May God bless you and help you through this!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

my condolensces and well wishes on your start of your educational endeavor , good luck !


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is terrible man. I am sorry.


----------

